# Bluescreen 1031



## nulchking (9. August 2010)

Grade Bluescreen gehabt:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    1e
  BCP1:    FFFFFFFFC000001D
  BCP2:    FFFFF8800495BAD0
  BCP3:    000000000000000B
  BCP4:    FFFFFA800484AB00
  OS Version:    6_1_7600
  Service Pack:    0_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\080910-23680-01.dmp
  C:\Users\nulchking\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-40341-0.sysdata.xml

War grad Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising am daddeln und mitten in der missions besprechung absturz -.-


----------



## nulchking (9. August 2010)

Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:	50
  BCP1:	FFFFF880062A7E48
  BCP2:	0000000000000000
  BCP3:	FFFFF88003E096A3
  BCP4:	0000000000000002
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\080910-16926-01.dmp
  C:\Users\nulchking\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-40092-0.sysdata.xml


und der nächste beim bc2 spielen


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2010)

Für diesen Bluescreen (Stop 0x1E) gibt es mehrere mögliche Ursachen: Geräte Treiber, Hardwarefehler, Inkompatibilitätsprobleme, Speicherfehler, Biosfehler.

Mache bitte zunächst ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).

Werte die Minidumpdatei aus, die zum Bluescreen geschrieben wurde und poste das Auswertungsergebnis: Klick!

Edit: Mit dem nächsten Stopfehler scheint sich das Ganze auf den RAM zu fokusieren.

Überprüfe den RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler.


----------



## nulchking (9. August 2010)

Was soll ich denn von den ganzen Sachen da installieren?


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2010)

Nur den Windows-Debugger.

Wie ist denn die Spannung der RAM im Bios eingestellt? Und wieviel Spannung wird vom Hersteller für den RAM @1600mhz, CL8 Timings vorausgesetzt?


----------



## nulchking (9. August 2010)

Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMD4GX3M2B1600C8) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

handelt sich um diesen Ram

Des kam beim debuggen raus des 2. Blues

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\080910-16926-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*Symbol information
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a03000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c40e50
Debug session time: Mon Aug  9 15:27:00.994 2010 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:33:16.695
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffff880062a7e48, 0, fffff88003e096a3, 2}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff880062a7e48, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff88003e096a3, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
    address.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002cab0e0
 fffff880062a7e48 

FAULTING_IP: 
atikmpag+96a3
fffff880`03e096a3 488b4008        mov     rax,qword ptr [rax+8]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  2

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880027c4130 -- (.trap 0xfffff880027c4130)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff880062a7e40 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa800452d718
rdx=0000000001f39000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88003e096a3 rsp=fffff880027c42c0 rbp=fffffa800452b000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000f25068000
r11=fffffa800452b000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
atikmpag+0x96a3:
fffff880`03e096a3 488b4008        mov     rax,qword ptr [rax+8] ds:a400:fffff880`062a7e48=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002af2832 to fffff80002a73600

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`027c3fc8 fffff800`02af2832 : 00000000`00000050 fffff880`062a7e48 00000000`00000000 fffff880`027c4130 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`027c3fd0 fffff800`02a716ee : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`027c4380 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000801 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f00
fffff880`027c4130 fffff880`03e096a3 : fffff8a0`095fc790 fffff880`027c4380 00000000`0000079d 00000000`0000079d : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`027c42c0 fffff8a0`095fc790 : fffff880`027c4380 00000000`0000079d 00000000`0000079d ffffffff`c000000d : atikmpag+0x96a3
fffff880`027c42c8 fffff880`027c4380 : 00000000`0000079d 00000000`0000079d ffffffff`c000000d 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffff8a0`095fc790
fffff880`027c42d0 00000000`0000079d : 00000000`0000079d ffffffff`c000000d 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06464000 : 0xfffff880`027c4380
fffff880`027c42d8 00000000`0000079d : ffffffff`c000000d 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06464000 fffffa80`051ad740 : 0x79d
fffff880`027c42e0 ffffffff`c000000d : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06464000 fffffa80`051ad740 00000000`c0000001 : 0x79d
fffff880`027c42e8 00000000`00000001 : fffffa80`06464000 fffffa80`051ad740 00000000`c0000001 fffff880`03e0801e : 0xffffffff`c000000d
fffff880`027c42f0 fffffa80`06464000 : fffffa80`051ad740 00000000`c0000001 fffff880`03e0801e fffff880`027c4430 : 0x1
fffff880`027c42f8 fffffa80`051ad740 : 00000000`c0000001 fffff880`03e0801e fffff880`027c4430 00000000`00000001 : 0xfffffa80`06464000
fffff880`027c4300 00000000`c0000001 : fffff880`03e0801e fffff880`027c4430 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`040d1180 : 0xfffffa80`051ad740
fffff880`027c4308 fffff880`03e0801e : fffff880`027c4430 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`040d1180 fffff880`040110d1 : 0xc0000001
fffff880`027c4310 fffff880`027c4430 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`040d1180 fffff880`040110d1 fffff880`027c4370 : atikmpag+0x801e
fffff880`027c4318 00000000`00000001 : fffffa80`040d1180 fffff880`040110d1 fffff880`027c4370 fffffa80`05a4b000 : 0xfffff880`027c4430
fffff880`027c4320 fffffa80`040d1180 : fffff880`040110d1 fffff880`027c4370 fffffa80`05a4b000 00000000`00000002 : 0x1
fffff880`027c4328 fffff880`040110d1 : fffff880`027c4370 fffffa80`05a4b000 00000000`00000002 fffff8a0`0a321330 : 0xfffffa80`040d1180
fffff880`027c4330 fffff880`0408003d : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000200 fffffa80`0452b000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::AcquireDdiSync+0xc9
fffff880`027c4370 fffff880`0407f52f : fffff8a0`00000001 fffff8a0`0a321330 fffff880`027c49f0 00000000`00000003 : dxgkrnl!DXGCONTEXT::Render+0x5f9
fffff880`027c4980 fffff960`0026b586 : 00000000`04b6e6b0 fffff880`027c4ca0 00000000`fff9e000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DxgkRender+0x3e7
fffff880`027c4bf0 fffff800`02a72853 : fffffa80`040b3060 00000000`0d71ff14 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`041d4fe0 : win32k!NtGdiDdDDIRender+0x12
fffff880`027c4c20 00000000`737b143a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`04b6e688 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x737b143a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmpag+96a3
fffff880`03e096a3 488b4008        mov     rax,qword ptr [rax+8]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmpag+96a3

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: atikmpag

IMAGE_NAME:  atikmpag.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c33d53e

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_atikmpag+96a3

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_atikmpag+96a3

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2010)

Laut der Auswertung dieser Minidump, kam der Fehler durch die GPU, bzw. den Grafikkartentreiber (dxkernel, atikmpag.sys).

Bevor du aber jetzt die Treiber deinstallierst, setze die Spannung des RAM im Bios manuell auf 1,65V. Teste (zocke) dann, ob die Fehler bleiben.

Ob es an den Grafikkartentreibern liegt, ist noch nicht ganz klar, da es bisher zwei verschiedene Stopfehler gab. Du könntest noch die andere Minidump auswerten, bzw. noch kommende Bluescreens auswerten, um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## nulchking (9. August 2010)

Hab die Spannung jetzt auf 1,64V erhöht und es läuft.
Danke für die hilfe


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2010)

Gern geschehen. Hoffe es bleibt so. Wenn nicht, melde dich einfach wieder.
Gruß


----------



## nulchking (9. September 2010)

MöpMöp
Und grade wieder Bluescreen gehabt:
System_Service_Exception
Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:	3b
  BCP1:	00000000C0000005
  BCP2:	FFFFF80002AD54B4
  BCP3:	FFFFF880051E2AA0
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\090910-21949-01.dmp
  C:\Users\nulchking\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-43118-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt

Kam wieder mal beim BC2 daddeln, davor LoL gezockt


----------



## simpel1970 (10. September 2010)

> BCCode: 3b
> BCP1: 00000000C0000005



Eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung. BC2 ist da recht empfindlich...

Setze die RAM Freuquenz von 1600mhz (800mhz) auf 1333mhz (667mhz) runter. Den Rest so eingestellt lassen. Nach der Umstellung bitte noch mal ein Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory).


----------



## nulchking (10. September 2010)

Heute lief es wieder ganz ohne Probleme, keine Ahnung was bei mir immer los ist -.-


----------



## simpel1970 (13. September 2010)

Probleme nun weg? Von ganz alleine? 
Oder nur seither kein BC2 mehr gezockt?


----------



## nulchking (14. September 2010)

Jop bis jetzt kam kein Bluescreen mehr, auch nicht beim BC2 zocken


----------



## simpel1970 (15. September 2010)

Wow! Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen, dass es so bleibt.


----------



## nulchking (16. September 2010)

Danke, hat aber nichts gebracht.
Grade wieder beim BC2 daddeln Blue gehabt mit System Service Exception


----------



## simpel1970 (16. September 2010)

Dann senke die RAM-Frequenz auf 1333mhz. Die anderen Einstellungen so lassen, wie sie sind.


----------



## nulchking (16. September 2010)

Habe mir aber grade deswegen diesen Corsair 1600 Ram gekauft, damit sie auf 1600 laufen nich auf 1333. Werde es trotzdem mal probieren


----------



## simpel1970 (17. September 2010)

Dann schau ma mal. (Einen Unterschied zwischen 1333mhz und 1600mhz wirst du nicht merken - den kannst du nur mit Benchmarks "sichtbar" machen).


----------



## nulchking (17. September 2010)

Sop grade eben wieder ne Stunde BC2 gespielt und keine Probleme gehabt, mein PC ist anscheinend sehr launisch  
Habe gestern über Nacht nochmal Memtest laufen lassen, keine Fehler gefunden


----------



## simpel1970 (18. September 2010)

Nun mit 1333mhz Frequenz?


----------



## nulchking (18. September 2010)

Nein das war gestern noch mit 1600mhz
Grade mit 1333 gespielt auch wieder für ne Stunde und keine Probleme gehabt


----------



## simpel1970 (18. September 2010)

Dann würde ich einen "Langzeittest" mit der 1333mhz-Frequenz machen.


----------



## shakram (20. September 2010)

hallo leute ich habe auch immer so ein problem heute kam das jez das 3. mal ab und zu bekomm ich auch absturtz ohne bluescreen ich kopier das mal rein hier! natürlich kamm das beim spielen von league of legend!

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:	116
  BCP1:	862B5510
  BCP2:	8F314A30
  BCP3:	00000000
  BCP4:	00000002
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\092010-15818-01.dmp
  C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-69576-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt

ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet


----------



## simpel1970 (20. September 2010)

Der Stopfehler hängt meist mit Problemen der Grafikkarte (bzw. Grafiktreiber) zusammen.
Etwas mehr Aufschluss könnte die *.dmp Datei geben, die zum Bluescreen geschrieben wurde (C:\Windows\Minidump\092010-15818-01.dmp). 
Werte die Datei aus, eine kleine Anleitung dazu findest du in dem Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## shakram (20. September 2010)

nach der öffnen von windbg tut sich bei mir nix?


----------



## simpel1970 (20. September 2010)

Den Symbolpfad hast du hinterlegt und auch die Minidump (Files -> Open Crash Dump) geladen?


----------



## shakram (20. September 2010)

nein ich habe genau die schritte versucht was du mir gesagt hast


----------



## simpel1970 (20. September 2010)

Dann lade die Minidump-Datei hier hoch. Die Auswertung kann auch an einem anderen PC erfolgen (ich mache das dann zu Hause).
Zum hochladen musst du die Datei jedoch vorher mit WinRAR oder Zip packen.


----------



## shakram (20. September 2010)

ok ok mach ich danke wann biste zuhause?^^


bitte   http://www.file-upload.net/download-2833225/092010-15818-01.rar.html


----------



## simpel1970 (20. September 2010)

Das wird wohl nicht vor 22 Uhr sein.


----------



## shakram (20. September 2010)

ok dan sehen wir uns dan ^^ um 22


----------



## simpel1970 (20. September 2010)

Dies ist der Auswertungstext:


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [F:\Programme\092010-15818-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*[url=http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols]Symbol information[/url]
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82a16000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82b5e810
Debug session time: Mon Sep 20 10:37:51.319 2010 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:50.348
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: 862b5510, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: 8f314a30, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: 00000000, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 00000002, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys

FAULTING_IP: 
nvlddmkm+e2a30
8f314a30 55              push    ebp

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
8aee5b74 8fdccadb 00000116 862b5510 8f314a30 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
8aee5b98 8fdcd8fa 8f314a30 00000000 00000002 dxgkrnl+0x8cadb
8aee5bbc 8880692c 00000000 00000102 8628d008 dxgkrnl+0x8d8fa
8aee5c34 88830a32 fffffcfb 00011a3a 00000000 dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x3c0
8aee5c5c 88831153 00000000 00000000 00000000 dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x68
8aee5c98 8880d8f0 8aee5c90 86839d00 86663938 dxgmms1!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x1b1
8aee5d28 888324b7 8628d008 82a523f1 8628d008 dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0xaa
8aee5d3c 88832573 8628d008 00000000 862afc48 dxgmms1!VidSchiRun_PriorityTable+0xf
8aee5d50 82c246d3 8628d008 a81ec8f5 00000000 dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x7f
8aee5d90 82ad60f9 888324f4 8628d008 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+e2a30
8f314a30 55              push    ebp

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+e2a30

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4b4c0972

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
```

Auf den ersten Blick ist der Grafiktreiber (nvlddmkm.sys) der Grund für den Bluescreen.
Jedoch fällt bei genauerem hinsehen in den Stacks auf, dass es vor dem Bluescreen (nt!KeBugCheckEx) Probleme mit/bei der DirectX Komponente aufgetreten sind (dxgkrnl, dxgmms1).

Ich würde daher zunächst das aktuellste DirectX Paket installieren und testen, ob die Probleme bleiben.

Hilft das nichts, die Grafiktreiber deinstallieren. Mit DriverSweeper im abgesicherten Modus die Treiberreste (nvidia-Display) entfernen und danach den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber installieren.


----------



## shakram (20. September 2010)

du bist der bestee aber jez irgend wie ist alles weg -.-^^


----------



## simpel1970 (21. September 2010)

Was meinst du genau mit "es ist alles weg"?


----------



## nulchking (21. September 2010)

So Memtest mir 1333mhz lief gestern nacht bis grade eben durch, auch alles ohne Probleme ....


----------



## simpel1970 (22. September 2010)

Das ist schon mal gut.


----------



## nulchking (25. September 2010)

So nach einer Woche war es dann mal wieder soweit, nach 5 min BC2 Bluescreen bekommen mit selbiger Fehlermeldung, andere Spiele laufen ohne Probleme. Die ganze Woche lieg BC2 ebenfalls ohne Blues. Ram war wieder auf 1600mhz
 -.-


----------



## simpel1970 (26. September 2010)

Also hast du die Probs nur mit der 1600mhz Frequenz. Mit 1333mhz gab es keine Probleme, richtig?


----------



## nulchking (26. September 2010)

Jop, aber gestern danach und heute konnte ich wieder problemlos zocken. 
Kann es sein das das Spiel einfach schlecht programmiert ist?


----------



## simpel1970 (26. September 2010)

Mit dem Spiel haben manche (in Verbindung mit der RAM Frequenz) Probleme, zumindest liest man recht häufig darüber. Ob das an der schlechten Programmierung liegt...? Kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Wenn es so wäre, müsste das Problem jedoch bekannter sein, bzw. auf vielen Systemen auftreten.


----------



## Pullerpole (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo.

Ich habe seit heute auch Probleme mit bluescreen.Kam beim zocken von two Worlds.
Habe die Dumpdatei schon nach deiner Anleitung ausgewertet:

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini121110-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*Symbol information
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6002.18267.amd64fre.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02858000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02a1cdd0
Debug session time: Sat Dec 11 15:22:55.380 2010 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:05.327
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffffa6002fe0f12, fffffa6008b83f20, 0}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cmudax3.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cmudax3.sys
Probably caused by : ks.sys ( ks!KsProbeStreamIrp+49e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyse -v
No export analyse found
0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffffa6002fe0f12, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffffa6008b83f20, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - Die Anweisung in 0x%08lx verweist auf Speicher 0x%08lx. Der Vorgang %s konnte nicht im Speicher durchgef hrt werden.

FAULTING_IP: 
ks!KsProbeStreamIrp+49e
fffffa60`02fe0f12 ff15d073ffff    call    qword ptr [ks!_imp_IoFreeMdl (fffffa60`02fd82e8)]

CONTEXT:  fffffa6008b83f20 -- (.cxr 0xfffffa6008b83f20)
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa80050a78d0 rcx=fffffa80050a78d0
rdx=fffffa6008b85000 rsi=fffffa80048a6d30 rdi=fffffa80048a6d30
rip=fffffa6002fe0f12 rsp=fffffa6008b84780 rbp=fffffa8006648060
 r8=fffffa6008b85000  r9=ffffffffc0000005 r10=fffffa6008b84448
r11=fffffa6008b82e80 r12=00000000c0000005 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000071 r15=fffffa80076dc600
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010246
ks!KsProbeStreamIrp+0x49e:
fffffa60`02fe0f12 ff15d073ffff    call    qword ptr [ks!_imp_IoFreeMdl (fffffa60`02fd82e8)] ds:002b:fffffa60`02fd82e8=0000000000030db8
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffffa6002f90ed0 to fffffa6002fe0f12

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`08b84780 fffffa60`02f90ed0 : fffffa80`048a6d30 fffffa80`08107a70 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`048a6f68 : ks!KsProbeStreamIrp+0x49e
fffffa60`08b84810 fffffa60`02f990ef : 00000000`c0000010 fffffa80`06648060 fffffa80`048a6d30 fffffa80`06648060 : portcls!CIrpStream::TransferKsIrp+0x60
fffffa60`08b84860 fffffa60`02f8ab01 : fffffa80`048a6d30 fffffa80`06648060 00000000`00000000 fffff800`029ea478 : portcls!CPortPinWaveCyclic:eviceIoControl+0xff
fffffa60`08b848d0 fffffa60`02fe06d8 : 00000000`c000000d fffffa80`048a6f68 00000000`c0000002 00000000`00000000 : portcls!DispatchDeviceIoControl+0x79
fffffa60`08b84900 fffffa60`02f8a06c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`20707249 fffffa80`06535730 fffffa60`02e005fb : ks!KsDispatchIrp+0xd8
fffffa60`08b84930 fffffa60`02f31d6a : 00000000`0035b364 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`08b84a20 fffffa60`02e00a0f : portcls!PcDispatchIrp+0x5c
fffffa60`08b84960 00000000`0035b364 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`08b84a20 fffffa60`02e00a0f fffffa80`048a6d30 : cmudax3+0x129d6a
fffffa60`08b84968 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`08b84a20 fffffa60`02e00a0f fffffa80`048a6d30 fffffa80`06535730 : 0x35b364


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
ks!KsProbeStreamIrp+49e
fffffa60`02fe0f12 ff15d073ffff    call    qword ptr [ks!_imp_IoFreeMdl (fffffa60`02fd82e8)]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  ks!KsProbeStreamIrp+49e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: ks

IMAGE_NAME:  ks.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49e02bbf

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffffa6008b83f20 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_ks!KsProbeStreamIrp+49e

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_ks!KsProbeStreamIrp+49e

Followup: MachineOwner

Hoffe,jemand kann mir helfen,denn ich wüßte sonst nicht weiter.
Danke schonmal


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Dezember 2010)

War das ein einmaliger Bluescreen? Oder treten die jetzt häufiger auf. Wenn ja, sind das immer die gleichen Stopfehlercodes die angezeigt werden?

Hast du irgendwelche Treiber neu installiert?

Der Stopfehler beschreibt eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung, ausgelöst durch den Treiber ks.sys.
-> Installiere die aktuellsten Chipsatz- ,Sound- und Grafiktreiber

Wenn es immer variierende Stopfehler sind, überprüfe deinen RAM auch mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler.


----------



## Pullerpole (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo.

Hab keine Treiber neu installiert oder so.Das Problem ist das nach ca. 10 -20 minuten zocken das Bild freezt und nix mehr geht,das war jetzt 3x . Und einmal hatte ich den beschriebenen Bluscreen mit Gebietsschema 1031.Nach dem Bluescreen wollte der rechner auch nicht mehr hochfahren,sondern ging immer nur kurz an (ca 2 sekunden) und dann von alleine wieder aus,dann wieder an usw. Hab dann stecker gezogen und einen der RAMs ausgebaut,dann ist er hochgefahren. Den RAM hab ich nach nem Neustart wieder eingesetzt,ging auch wieder.Komische sache.Den Memtest86 hab ich 4 Stunden durchlaufen lassen,keine Fehler gefunden.

Irgendeine Idee???
Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Dezember 2010)

Und jetzt läuft er wieder problemlos? Oder bleiben die Freezes?

Was für Systemkomponenten sind eingebaut?
Kannst du bitte auch noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z machen (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory, SPD und Graphics).



> Bluscreen mit Gebietsschema 1031



Gebietsschema 1031 sagt nur aus, dass du ein deutschsprachiges Windows installiert hast.


----------



## Pullerpole (12. Dezember 2010)

So,hab grad 2 1/2 Stunden gespielt ohne freeze.
Was aber aufgefallen ist,das sobald ein wenig mehr Leistung gefordert wurde in den Kämpfen,das Bild ab und zu 1-2 sekunden stand und vor allem das der Sound total abgehackt war.

Hab das Bild von CPU-Z hochgeladen.

Meine Komponenten:

Mainboard:MSI P45 Neo
Prozessor:E8400 Duo 3GHZ
Grafikkarte:Nvidia GeForce GTX 260
RAM: 2x2 GByte DDR2
Soundkarte:C-Media Pro

Hoffe,damit kannst du was anfangen.
P.S.: Den Grafikkartentreiber hab ich vor dem spielen über windows noch upgedatet.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Dezember 2010)

Installiere noch die aktuellsten Chipsatz- und Soundtreiber, ob es damit besser wird.

Wenn nicht, würde ich noch das aktuellste Bios aufs Board flashen.


----------



## Bergi88 (26. September 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich habe seit neustem ein ähnliches Problem. Ich habe mir vor kurzen ein komplett neues System gebaut und bekomme es nicht fehlerfrei zum Laufen. Hauptsächlich bei leistungsstarken 3D-Anwendungen, wie Battlefield: Bad Company 2 oder Deus Ex: Human Revolution stürzt das Spiel ab oder manchmal auch das komplette OS. Sofern "nur" ein Spiel abstürzt bekomme ich den Fehler "APPCRASH" und meistens bzw. immer ist die "nvwgf2um.dll" daran beteiligt. Bei Battlefield BC2 hingegen bekomme ich nur einen schlichten "Crash to Desktop" oder gar einen BlueScreen, den ich hierm al ausgewertet habe:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\092511-13915-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03808000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03a4d670
Debug session time: Sun Sep 25 20:47:24.249 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:02:50.654
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : usbehci.sys ( usbehci!EHCI_InternalPollHsIsoEndpoint+22b )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - Der Vorgang wurde erfolgreich beendet.

FAULTING_IP: 
+3632366562393638
00000000`00000000 ??              ???

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff80000ba2ab8 -- (.exr 0xfffff80000ba2ab8)
ExceptionAddress: fffff8800abe27af (usbehci!EHCI_InternalPollHsIsoEndpoint+0x000000000000022b)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: ffffffffffffffff
   Parameter[1]: 0000000000000000
Attempt to execute non-executable address 0000000000000000

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff80000ba2b60 -- (.trap 0xfffff80000ba2b60)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000200fd4 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa800aeb0c60
rdx=0000000010000001 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8800abe27af rsp=fffff80000ba2cf0 rbp=fefffa800adf74f8
 r8=000000004f444648  r9=fefffa800adf74e8 r10=00000000ffffffff
r11=0000000000000009 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe cy
usbehci!EHCI_InternalPollHsIsoEndpoint+0x22b:
fffff880`0abe27af 448b4df8        mov     r9d,dword ptr [rbp-8] ss:fefffa80`0adf74f0=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000387c5fe to fffff80003884c10

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00ba1b98 fffff800`0387c5fe : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00ba2310 fffff800`038b0830 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff800`00ba1ba0 fffff800`038b04fd : fffff800`03a8e71c fffff800`039cbc30 fffff800`03808000 fffff800`00ba2ab8 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff800`00ba1bd0 fffff800`038af2d5 : fffff800`039cf028 fffff800`00ba1c48 fffff800`00ba2ab8 fffff800`03808000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff800`00ba1c00 fffff800`038c0361 : fffff800`00ba2ab8 fffff800`00ba2310 fffff800`00000000 fffff880`0e5a6f00 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff800`00ba22e0 fffff800`038842c2 : fffff800`00ba2ab8 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00ba2b60 fffffa80`0adfb6a0 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff800`00ba2980 fffff800`03882a92 : 00000000`75132450 fffffa80`0c0b2000 fffffa80`0c0b2b10 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff800`00ba2b60 fffff880`0abe27af : 00000000`0000009e fffffa80`0adfb6a0 fffffa80`0c486c48 fffffa80`0adfb6a0 : nt!KiStackFault+0x112
fffff800`00ba2cf0 fffff880`0abeac78 : fffffa80`0792e258 fffffa80`0792e258 fffffa80`0add6001 fffffa80`0add6000 : usbehci!EHCI_InternalPollHsIsoEndpoint+0x22b
fffff800`00ba2da0 fffff880`0456de8b : 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0adfa1a0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000030 : usbehci!EHCI_PollEndpoint+0xb8
fffff800`00ba2de0 fffff880`045729d1 : 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000004 fffffa80`0792e010 fffffa80`0adfa050 : USBPORT!MPf_PollEndpoint+0x9b
fffff800`00ba2e10 fffff880`0457e077 : fffffa80`0adfa1a0 00000000`00000030 fffffa80`0000000e 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_iSetGlobalEndpointStateTx+0x7c1
fffff800`00ba2e70 fffff880`0456ef89 : fffffa80`0adfa050 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0adfaa02 fffffa80`0adfaa18 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_UsbHcIntDpc_Worker+0x1c3
fffff800`00ba2ed0 fffff800`038900ac : fffff800`039fae80 fffffa80`0adfaa18 fffffa80`0adfaa30 00000000`00000000 : USBPORT!USBPORT_Xdpc_Worker+0x1d9
fffff800`00ba2f00 fffff800`03887765 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0ae71810 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0456edb0 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1bc
fffff800`00ba2fb0 fffff800`0388757c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KyRetireDpcList+0x5
fffff880`0ce7faa0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
usbehci!EHCI_InternalPollHsIsoEndpoint+22b
fffff880`0abe27af 448b4df8        mov     r9d,dword ptr [rbp-8]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  7

SYMBOL_NAME:  usbehci!EHCI_InternalPollHsIsoEndpoint+22b

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: usbehci

IMAGE_NAME:  usbehci.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce7a66a

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_usbehci!EHCI_InternalPollHsIsoEndpoint+22b

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_usbehci!EHCI_InternalPollHsIsoEndpoint+22b

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
Mein derzeitiges System ist in meinen Profil zu finden. Falls aber noch Fragen dazu sind, beantworte ich diese gerne. Achja, mein Mainboard hat 4 RAM-Bänke (A1,A2,B1,B2), weil aber mein CPU-Kühler (Noctua NH-D14) über die RAM-Bank A1 ragt musste ich meine 2 RAM-Riegel in A2 und B2 reinstecken. Kann es vlt. damit zusammenhängen? Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, weil sich das Problem selbst nach einer Windows-Neuinstallierung nicht behoben hat.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. September 2011)

Hi,

ist es immer der gleiche Stopfehlercode, der im Bluescreen angezeigt wird (hier: Stop 0x1E, ausgelöst durch eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung durch die usbehci.sys)?

Chipsatztreiber sind auch bei dir auf dem aktuellsten Stand? Was für USB Geräte sind am PC angeschlossen?

Poste bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory, SPD und Graphics).
Den RAM hast du schon mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft?


----------



## Bergi88 (26. September 2011)

Es gab auch schon einen Bluescreen mit dieser Auswertung:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\092511-18174-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03812000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03a57670
Debug session time: Sun Sep 25 15:23:56.359 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:05.045
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff8800b78b948, fffff8800b78b1a0, fffff800039bd617}

Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+2b49 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)
    If you see NtfsExceptionFilter on the stack then the 2nd and 3rd
    parameters are the exception record and context record. Do a .cxr
    on the 3rd parameter and then kb to obtain a more informative stack
    trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000001904fb
Arg2: fffff8800b78b948
Arg3: fffff8800b78b1a0
Arg4: fffff800039bd617

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff8800b78b948 -- (.exr 0xfffff8800b78b948)
ExceptionAddress: fffff800039bd617 (nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x0000000000000537)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff8800b78b1a0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800b78b1a0)
rax=0540c6ff08830004 rbx=fffffa8006c90920 rcx=fffff8a0050b5820
rdx=0000000000000600 rsi=0000000000000061 rdi=0000000080000001
rip=fffff800039bd617 rsp=fffff8800b78bb80 rbp=0000000000001000
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=fffffa8006c90920 r10=fffffa8006c90008
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffffa8006c90000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffffa800b9c0060 r15=0000000074536d4d
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010246
nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x537:
fffff800`039bd617 48895808        mov     qword ptr [rax+8],rbx ds:002b:0540c6ff`0883000c=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  avguard.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - Die Anweisung in 0x%08lx verweist auf Speicher 0x%08lx. Der Vorgang %s konnte nicht im Speicher durchgef hrt werden.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - Die Anweisung in 0x%08lx verweist auf Speicher 0x%08lx. Der Vorgang %s konnte nicht im Speicher durchgef hrt werden.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003ac1100
 ffffffffffffffff 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
Ntfs! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+2b49
fffff880`0165fa88 cc              int     3

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+537
fffff800`039bd617 48895808        mov     qword ptr [rax+8],rbx

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800038a6124 to fffff800039bd617

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0b78a938 fffff880`0165fa88 : 00000000`00000024 00000000`001904fb fffff880`0b78b948 fffff880`0b78b1a0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0b78a940 fffff880`01673f3d : fffff880`016a5f8c fffff880`0b78c2b0 fffff880`0b78c280 455301f4`86312e44 : Ntfs! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x2b49
fffff880`0b78a980 fffff800`038baa7c : 028a0642`06628336 4102b586`34002561 7bbf01f3`07312e54 01e801ee`08363100 : Ntfs! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x12c6
fffff880`0b78a9c0 fffff880`016735c5 : fffff880`016a5f94 fffff880`0b78c280 fffff880`0b78b948 fffff880`0b78c280 : nt!_C_specific_handler+0x8c
fffff880`0b78aa30 fffff800`038ba4fd : fffff880`016a5f80 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0165a000 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!_GSHandlerCheck_SEH+0x75
fffff880`0b78aa60 fffff800`038b92d5 : fffff880`016a5f80 fffff880`0b78aad8 fffff880`0b78b948 fffff880`0165a000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`0b78aa90 fffff800`038ca361 : fffff880`0b78b948 fffff880`0b78b1a0 fffff880`00000000 00000000`80000001 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`0b78b170 fffff800`0388e2c2 : fffff880`0b78b948 fffffa80`06c90920 fffff880`0b78b9f0 00000000`00000061 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`0b78b810 fffff800`0388cbca : fffff6fc`40077160 fffffa80`00000000 fffffa80`07ba7770 fffff880`0b78baa8 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`0b78b9f0 fffff800`039bd617 : ffff0000`0a13fb0a fffff880`0b78bcb0 fffffa80`07185750 fffffa80`071857c8 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a
fffff880`0b78bb80 fffff800`038a6124 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07324950 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x537
fffff880`0b78bc70 fffff800`038a6914 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000040 fffff6fc`c0064e00 fffff880`0b78bd70 : nt!MiAddViewsForSection+0x1d4
fffff880`0b78bd00 fffff800`038a5b87 : fffff8a0`04a4bd50 fffff880`03565830 fffff880`0b78bea8 fffff8a0`05362e40 : nt!MmMapViewInSystemCache+0x194
fffff880`0b78be70 fffff800`038a4aef : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!CcGetVacbMiss+0x177
fffff880`0b78bf30 fffff800`03b78dc2 : fffffa80`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0b78c000 fffff880`0b78c090 : nt!CcGetVirtualAddress+0x2e0
fffff880`0b78bfc0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!CcCopyRead+0x132


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  Ntfs! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+2b49

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Ntfs

IMAGE_NAME:  Ntfs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce792f9

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+2b49

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+2b49

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
USB-Geräte sind:
Logitech G19 (Tastatur)
Logitech G9x (Maus)
Logitech Quick Cam Sphere AF (Webcam)
Saitek X52 Pro (Joystick)
Sind alle an USB 3.0 angeschlossen. Vieleicht liegt da das Problem? Die USB-Geräte haben ALLE auf meinen alten PC funktioniert. Und Treiber sind auch alle installiert, also im Geräte-Manager gibt es nichts unbekanntes mehr. Chipsatz habe ich gerade mal sicherheitshalber von ASUS runtergeladen und installiert, werde gleich mal ne Runde Deus Ex:Human Revolution zocken und hoffen. Achja, Bilder vom CPu-Z habe ich auch gemacht. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass der RAM als Tri-Kit kam, also 3 x 4 GB. Allerdings habe ich nur 2 davon installiert, weil mir dies sinnvoller erschien. Es ist 2000 Mhz RAM und ich habe auch im BIOS 1866 Mhz eingestellt und 1.65V. BIOS und Grafikkartentreiber sind auch aktuell.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. September 2011)

Stelle die Command Rate der RAM im Bios auf 2T. Sollte es damit nicht besser werden, testweise die RAM Frequenz weiter absenken.

Überprüfe die RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler.

Schließe die USB-Geräte an den USB2 Controller an.


----------



## Bergi88 (27. September 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Stelle die Command Rate der RAM im Bios auf 2T. Sollte es damit nicht besser werden, testweise die RAM Frequenz weiter absenken.
> 
> Überprüfe die RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler.
> 
> Schließe die USB-Geräte an den USB2 Controller an.



Bisher habe ich noch nichts davon gemacht, aber habe Deus Ex: Human Revolution nochmal gespielt und nach bereits 5 Sek. gabs es einen Bluescreen mit der Meldung "PFN_LIST_Corrupt". Die Auswertung des Minidumps ergab:

```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 4E, {99, 1864c9, 2, 1864ae}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4c )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)
Typically caused by drivers passing bad memory descriptor lists (ie: calling
MmUnlockPages twice with the same list, etc).  If a kernel debugger is
available get the stack trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000099, A PTE or PFN is corrupt
Arg2: 00000000001864c9, page frame number
Arg3: 0000000000000002, current page state
Arg4: 00000000001864ae, 0

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  dxhr.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80003915d7c to fffff8000388cc40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a9fce18 fffff800`03915d7c : 00000000`0000004e 00000000`00000099 00000000`001864c9 00000000`00000002 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a9fce20 fffff800`038346d0 : 00000000`00000000 fffff680`0000c8e8 4c900001`90df2025 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiBadShareCount+0x4c
fffff880`0a9fce60 fffff800`0385d4b3 : fffffa80`0794d060 fffff700`00027fae 0000007f`fffffff8 fffff8a0`0b74b080 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x333b8
fffff880`0a9fcef0 fffff800`0385e596 : fffffa80`0794d060 fffffa80`00000007 fffff880`000241f0 fffff800`00000006 : nt!MiDeleteAddressesInWorkingSet+0x307
fffff880`0a9fd7a0 fffff800`03b62b1a : fffff8a0`0bd89a50 fffff880`0a9fdae0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06e5e060 : nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0x96
fffff880`0a9fd7f0 fffff800`03b4609d : 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0a9fda01 00000000`7efa4000 fffffa80`06e3eb60 : nt!PspExitThread+0x56a
fffff880`0a9fd8f0 fffff800`038803fa : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0a9fda68 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!PsExitSpecialApc+0x1d
fffff880`0a9fd920 fffff800`03880740 : 00000000`0877f8d8 fffff880`0a9fd9a0 fffff800`03b46010 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDeliverApc+0x2ca
fffff880`0a9fd9a0 fffff800`0388bf77 : fffffa80`06e5e060 00000000`7efa4000 00000000`000000c0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiInitiateUserApc+0x70
fffff880`0a9fdae0 00000000`76e82c1a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0x9c
00000000`06ffe738 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76e82c1a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiBadShareCount+4c
fffff800`03915d7c cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e02aaa3

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```

Ich werde jetzt als nächstes Memtest durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. September 2011)

Alles klar


----------



## Bergi88 (27. September 2011)

So habe nun Memtest 4.2 via bootable CD ca. 2 Std. durchlaufen lassen. Hat auch fast 2 Durchläufe geschafft. Es ergab keinen einzigen Fehler. Ich habe schon Kontakt zum Händler aufgenommen (kmelektronik) und es wäre kein Problem den RAM zurückzusenden und einen anderen zu bestellen. Wäre das jetzt nun ein sinnvoller Schritt oder kann man durch Memtest den RAM nun definitiv ausschliessen?

Falls ich den RAM dennoch austauschen sollte, welchen würdest du mir da empfehlen. habe mir da schon 2 rausgesucht:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/G.Skill/DIMM_8_GB_DDR3-1600_Kit/805254/?
oder
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/G.Skill/DIMM_8_GB_DDR3-2133_Kit/805586/?

der 2. kostet ein wenig mehr bietet aber einiges mehr Taktfrequenz. Die Frage ist nur ob das nötig bei einen Intel Core i7 2600k ist oder ob schon der 1. Link völlig ausreicht.

Danke erstmal für deine großartige Hilfe, auch wenn sie bisher erfolglos war, aber der Wille zählt  und darüber bin ich wirklich froh, dass ich net allein mit meinen problem gelassen werde.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. September 2011)

Bei der CPU reicht der günstigste 1333mhz RAM vollkommen aus. Mehr bringt keinen spürbaren Leistungszuwachs und ist nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Speicher/DDR3 240pin 4GB, 2x, 1333MHz | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Das gesparte Geld lieber in eine SSD investieren. Davon hast du wesentlich mehr.

Senke bis dahin noch die RAM Frequenz testweise auf 1333mhz und erhöhe die Command Rate auf 2T.


----------



## Bergi88 (29. September 2011)

Ich habe die Command Rate im BIOS geändert und die Latenzen manuell eingetragen und seit dem funktioniert alles wunderbar. Deus Ex: Human Revolution konnte ich stundenlang ohne Crash spielen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch demnächst Battlefield: Bad Company 2 und die Battlefield 3 beta ausprobieren um sicher zu sein. Würdest Du mir trotzdem empfehlen den Arbeitsspeicher zu wechseln, weil es vieleicht besseren gibt der spezieller auf mein System bzw. CPU "zugeschnitten" ist? Wie gesagt ich habe ja die Möglichkeit vom Händler den RAM auszutauschen.

Und vieleicht bist Du ja so net und erläuterst mir mal kurz wieso mein System jetzt nach diesen manuellen BIOSeinstellungen so fehlerfrei läuft. Mich interessiert halt schon wieso und warum ^^

Danke Dir!


----------



## simpel1970 (30. September 2011)

Der Modus "Command Rate" beschreibt die Latenzzeit, welche bei der Auswahl der einzelnen Speicherchips benötigt wird, genauer gesagt, die Adress- und Command Decode Latency. Die Latenzzeit gibt an, wie lange ein Speicherbank Adressierungssignal anliegt, bevor die Ansteuerung der Zeilen und Spalten der Speichermatrix geschieht (Quelle: Command Rate). Auf deutsch heißt das, dass der RAM etwas mehr Zeit bekommt um Befehle zu verarbeiten. Er läuft also (zumindest theoretisch) etwas langsamer. Praktisch ist dadurch aber kein Performanceverlust spürbar (allerhöchstens mit Benchmarks messbar). Einen Nachteil hast du durch die Umstellung nicht; nur den Vorteil, dass das System nun stabil läuft.

Wenn der RAM nun mit der Command Rate 2T ohne Probleme fehlerfrei läuft, muss der RAM nicht zwingend umgetauscht werden. Dass der RAM mit 1T nicht läuft, könnte aufgrund kleiner Kompatibilitätsprobleme (RAM - Mobo) verursacht werden. 
Da nicht sicher ist, ob es mit dem nächsten RAM auf Anhieb "besser" läuft (evtl. musst du den nächsten auch umtauschen), sehe ich eher keinen zwingenden Grund den RAM zu tauschen.
Wenn BFBC2 und 3 ebenfalls ohne Probleme laufen (insbes. BFBC2 ist ein gutes "Stabilitätstestprogramm", da es sehr empfindlich ist), behalte den RAM.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen.

Noch eine Frage zum Screenshot "Mainboard"...die Grafikkarte ist "nur" mit 8xLanes angebunden. Steckt die evtl. nicht im ersten PCI-E Slot?


----------



## Bergi88 (30. September 2011)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Ich kam leider bisher noch nicht zum BFBC2 testen, aber Deus Ex: Human Revolution funktioniert wunderbar. 

Die Grafikkarte ist im 1. Slot (PCIE_X16/8_1). Und laut Mainboardmanual ist das der Steckplatz für "Single-Card-Mode".

Ich hatte die Grafikkarte schonmal extra umgebaut, weil ich sie vorher im 3. Slot hatte, wo sie über NF200 lief. Aber nun ist sie definitiv richtig, also kann ich mir die Anzeige nicht erklären. Muss ich vlt. noch etwas im BIOS ändern?

Im BIOS steht auch, dass sie nur auf x8 (native) läuft


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hast du den zusätzlichen Stromstecker (4pin -> EZ Plug) für über dem PCI-E Slot angeschlossen?


----------



## Bergi88 (1. Oktober 2011)

Nein, habe ich nicht. Wurde aber auch nirgends im Mainhoard-Manual erwähnt...geile Sache. Allerdings hat sich nichts geändert als ich den Stecker angeschlossen habe. Weder im BIOS noch im CPU-Z. Ich nehme an, dass es der ganz normale Molex-Stecker (wie für alte Laufwerke, Festplatten etc.) ist, oder?

Ich habe noch eine Soundkarte (Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion) im 4. Slot (PCIe 2.0 x16_4 slot). Habe sie extra weiter unten reingesteckt, damit die Grafikkarte noch genug Luft bekommt zum Kühlen.
Und im PCIe 2.0 x4_1 Slot steckt meine WLAN Karte. (D-Link DWA-556)


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Oktober 2011)

Jupp, ist der ganz normale Molex Stecker. Wird aber i.d.R. auch nur bei Einbau mehrer Grafikkarten benötigt.

Es könnte an der Soundkarte im x16_4 Slot liegen, bzw. daran, dass der 4. Slot belegt ist und die Lanes dadurch aufgeteilt werden. Diese könntest du überprüfen, in dem du den Slot, in dem die Soundkarte eingebaut ist, über deine Onboard PCI-E Switches testweise ausschaltest (PCIEX16_SW4 -> auf Disabled, dann brauchst du die Karte nicht extra ausbauen, um zu überprüfen, ob es an der Belegung des 4 Slots liegt).


----------



## Bergi88 (1. Oktober 2011)

Du hattest Recht. Es lag an der Soundkarte im x16_4 Slot. Habe nun alles so umgesteckt, dass die Soundkarte im PCIe x4 Slot ist und die W-LAN Karte im PCIe x1 Slot ist. Dummerweise musste ich die Grafikkarte aus den 1. PCIe x16 Slot entfernen um an den PCIe x1 Slot ranzukommen. Also läuft die Grafikkarte nun auf den 3. Slot mit x16 via NF200. Die Frage ist nun inwiefern der NF200 die Leistung der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigt, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Oktober 2011)

Das könntest du selbst mit ein paar Benchmarkprogrammen testen (3D Mark Vantage, Ungine Heaven, etc). Die Benchmarks jeweils mit der Grafikkarte im 1. PCI-E Slot (Wlan kannst du ja weg lassen) und im 3. Slot laufen lassen.

Wenn die W-LAN Karte im PCIx1 Slot steckt, passt die Grafikkarte nicht mehr in den 2. PCI-E 16x Slot?


----------



## Bergi88 (2. Oktober 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Wenn die W-LAN Karte im PCIx1 Slot steckt,  passt die Grafikkarte nicht mehr in den 2. PCI-E 16x Slot?


Also ich erkläre Dir mal wie die Slots angeordnet sind (so ist es im Mainboardmanual beschrieben):
Slot 1: PCIe 2.0 x16/8_1 Slot
Slot 2: PCIe 2.0 x1_1 Slot (WLAN-Karte)
Slot 3: PCIe 2.0 x16_2 Slot (Grafikkarte)
Slot 4: PCIe 2.0 x8_3 Slot (PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot with x8 bandwidth) (Grafikkartenkühler)
Slot 5: PCIe 2.0 x16_4 Slot
Slot 6: PCIe 2.0 x4_1 Slot (Soundkarte)

Ich habe mal mit den Benchmark 3D Vantage getestet und mir die nervige Umsteckerei mal angetan.
Getestet wurde jeweils mit den Extreme Settings.

*Test 1*:

Steckplatzbelegung:

Slot 1: PCIe 2.0 x16/8_1 Slot
Slot 2: PCIe 2.0 x1_1 Slot (WLAN-Karte)
Slot 3: PCIe 2.0 x16_2 Slot *(Grafikkarte x16 via NF200)*
Slot 4: PCIe 2.0 x8_3 Slot (PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot with x8 bandwidth) (Grafikkartenkühler)
Slot 5: PCIe 2.0 x16_4 Slot
Slot 6: PCIe 2.0 x4_1 Slot (Soundkarte)

http://www.jaegerregiment42.de/Benchmarks/x16%20%28NF200%29.png

*Test 2*:

Steckplatzbelegung:

Slot 1: PCIe 2.0 x16/8_1 Slot *(Grafikkarte x16 native)*
 Slot 2: PCIe 2.0 x1_1 Slot (Grafikkartenkühler)
 Slot 3: PCIe 2.0 x16_2 Slot 
 Slot 4: PCIe 2.0 x8_3 Slot (PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot with x8 bandwidth) 
 Slot 5: PCIe 2.0 x16_4 Slot
 Slot 6: PCIe 2.0 x4_1 Slot (Soundkarte)

http://www.jaegerregiment42.de/Benchmarks/x16 (native).png

*Test 3*:

 Steckplatzbelegung:

 Slot 1: PCIe 2.0 x16/8_1 Slot *(Grafikkarte x8 native)*
  Slot 2: PCIe 2.0 x1_1 Slot (Grafikkartenkühler)
  Slot 3: PCIe 2.0 x16_2 Slot 
  Slot 4: PCIe 2.0 x8_3 Slot (PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot with x8 bandwidth)  (W-LAN Karte)
  Slot 5: PCIe 2.0 x16_4 Slot
  Slot 6: PCIe 2.0 x4_1 Slot (Soundkarte)

http://www.jaegerregiment42.de/Benchmarks/x8 (native).png


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Oktober 2011)

Keine Unterschiede festzustellen 

Probiere die Benches noch: 
Futuremark 3DMark 11 Download - ComputerBase
Unigine Heaven Benchmark Download - ComputerBase


----------



## Biggsis (8. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

ich klinke mich mal in diesen Fred ein, denn ich habe auch sporade BSODs der Marke PFN_LIST_CORRUPT.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein neues Motherboard nebst Speicher und Proz und SSD gegönnt, Windows 7 Ultimate neu installiert.

Ich verwende die neuesten Treiber direkt von den Chip-Buden, NICHT vom Boardhersteller, habe also Chipsatztreiber von Intel, Netz und Sound von Realtek usw.

Trotzdem habe ich gelegentliche BSODs wie o.a., ist auch egal, ob die Kiste nix macht oder ich zocke. 

Vielleicht hat ja einer (simpel1970??), oder mehrere eine Idee, was ich noch anstellen kann, denn die Kiste macht mich fertig.
Ach ja, Memtest86+ habe ich gestern 6 Stunden laufen lassen, keine Fehler festgestellt.

Ich wäre wirklich froh um jeden Tipp und Ich bedanke mich schonmal herzlich im Voraus und hoffe auf Antwort(en) 

Gruss

Henri

So, hier der WinDBG Output:


```
: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)
Typically caused by drivers passing bad memory descriptor lists (ie: calling
MmUnlockPages twice with the same list, etc).  If a kernel debugger is
available get the stack trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000099, A PTE or PFN is corrupt
Arg2: 000000000006264a, page frame number
Arg3: 0000000000000005, current page state
Arg4: 0000000000000000, 0

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80003161d7c to fffff800030d8c40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`06b67628 fffff800`03161d7c : 00000000`0000004e 00000000`00000099 00000000`0006264a 00000000`00000005 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06b67630 fffff800`030803ce : 00000000`00000000 fffff680`000eaf70 00000000`00000000 00000001`00000001 : nt!MiBadShareCount+0x4c
fffff880`06b67670 fffff800`0310abb7 : 00000000`00000000 fffff680`000eaff8 fffffa80`06c2a060 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x33094
fffff880`06b67820 fffff800`030c60ff : fffffa80`00000000 00000000`1d5fffff 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiDeleteVirtualAddresses+0x41f
fffff880`06b679e0 fffff800`030d7ed3 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`041be4e0 00000000`041be4d8 fffffa80`00008000 : nt!NtFreeVirtualMemory+0x61f
fffff880`06b67ae0 00000000`774314fa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`041be4a8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x774314fa


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiBadShareCount+4c
fffff800`03161d7c cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e02aaa3

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4c
```
Und noch die CPU-Z Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi Henri, 

ist es immer der Stop 0x4E Fehler, der bei den Bluescreens angezeigt wird? (Ursache für die Stop 0x4E Fehler sind i.d.R. Treiber, oder Speicherprobleme).
Wenn ja, lade noch die Minidump(s) hier im Forum hoch, ich werde sie mir dann noch mal näher ansehen. Bei der "Standard" Auwertung mit !analyze -v ist jedenfalls kein Treiber ersichtlich.
Was wiederum (wenn auch bei der tieferen Auswertung keine Treiber als Ursache zu finden sind) darauf deuten könnte, dass ein Problem mit dem Speichermanagement vorliegt.

Stelle zunächst testweise die Command Rate der RAM im Bios auf 2T. 
Zusätzlich im Menü "Advanced Memory Settings" -> den Eintrag "Performance Enhance" auf [Standard].
Wird es dann besser?


----------



## Biggsis (9. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ja, es ist also immer der 4E Bluescreen den ich zu sehen bekomme.

Ich habe gestern Nacht schon die Performance Enhance auf Standard gestellt, weil mir das sinnvoll erschien. Desweiteren hatte ich die RAM Voltage auf 1.6V gestellt (das hatte ich hier schon öfter gelesen).

Command Rate stelle ich gleich noch um. 

Als Anhang hier die letzte Minidump von gestern Nacht.

Und nochmals Danke für deine Mühen...

Henri




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Dezember 2011)

Bitteschön 

Lass die Spannung der RAM erst mal auf 1,50V. Die Sandy Bridge CPUs kommen mit weniger Spannung meist besser zurecht (der Memory Controller in der CPU).

...und dann warten wir erst mal ab, ob immer noch Bluescreens auftreten.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Dezember 2011)

Bei der Auswertung ist ein (verdächtiger) Thread aufgefallen: 



Spoiler



3: kd> !thread
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003312000
THREAD fffffa800b5d5060 Cid 0d58.0e24 Teb: 0000000000000000 Win32Thread: 0000000000000000 RUNNING on processor 3
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003251ba4
Owning Process fffffa800b640060 Image: *nvtray.exe*
Attached Process N/A Image: N/A
fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount 1311501 
Context Switch Count 20 
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime 00:00:00.000
KernelTime 00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address 0x0000000076e6aec0
Stack Init fffff88007c5bc70 Current fffff88007c5b330
Base fffff88007c5c000 Limit fffff88007c56000 Call 0
Priority 10 BasePriority 8 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Child-SP RetAddr : Args to Child : Call Site
fffff880`07c5b2f8 fffff800`03168d7c : 00000000`0000004e 00000000`00000099 00000000`00177d12 00000000`00000002 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07c5b300 fffff800`0308f504 : fffffa80`0463d610 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`04677360 fffff683`ff7eaff8 : nt!MiBadShareCount+0x4c
fffff880`07c5b340 fffff800`031120ba : fffffa80`0b640060 000007fe`fd5ff000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x215e1
fffff880`07c5b450 fffff800`03113569 : 00000000`00000000 000007fe`fe367fff 00000000`00000000 fffff800`0326a348 : nt!MiDeleteVirtualAddresses+0x929
fffff880`07c5b610 fffff800`030b1728 : ffffffff`ffffffff fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiRemoveMappedView+0xd9
fffff880`07c5b730 fffff800`033b5b1a : fffff8a0`04205a90 fffff880`07c5bae0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0b5d5060 : nt!MmCleanProcessAddressSpace+0x228
fffff880`07c5b780 fffff800`0339909d : 00000000`40010004 00000000`00000001 000007ff`fffdb000 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspExitThread+0x56a
fffff880`07c5b880 fffff800`030d33fa : fffffa80`066fe890 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0b5d5060 fffff800`033d74f4 : nt!PsExitSpecialApc+0x1d
fffff880`07c5b8b0 fffff800`030d3740 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`07c5b930 fffff800`03399010 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiDeliverApc+0x2ca
fffff880`07c5b930 fffff800`030def77 : fffffa80`0b5d5060 00000000`030af588 fffff880`07c5ba88 fffff880`07c5ba00 : nt!KiInitiateUserApc+0x70
fffff880`07c5ba70 00000000`76ea18ca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceExit+0x9c (TrapFrame @ fffff880`07c5bae0)
00000000`030af568 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76ea18ca
3: kd> .trap fffff880`07c5bae0
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=00000000000000c0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=0000000076ea18ca rsp=00000000030af568 rbp=0000000000000000
r8=0000000000000000 r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0 nv up ei ng nz ac pe cy
0033:00000000`76ea18ca ?? ???
3: kd> kb
*** Stack trace for last set context - .thread/.cxr resets it
RetAddr : Args to Child : Call Site
00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76ea18ca


 
Die nvtray.exe von den Nvidia Tray Tools. Sollten die Probleme mit den aktuellen Einstellungen bleiben, deinstalliere das Tool.


----------



## Biggsis (9. Dezember 2011)

OK, vielen Dank,

leider heute nachmittag mit 2T Commandrate und Performance Enhance auf Standard trotzdem BSOD (Ich sass nicht vor dem Rechner).

Hab das Nvidia Teil deinstalliert aber die 4E Bluescreens sind mit unterschiedlichen Modulen, mal mit Firefox.exe, mal mit anderen Exe´s. 

Verdammt, was kann ich noch machen?? 
Sorry, aber hier kommt die Verzweiflung zu tage, schon 9 Tage habe ich jetzt mehrere Bluescreens am Tag, macht nicht so wirklich Spass, und mit meinem alten scheiss E7200 und altem Gigabyte Board mit steinaltem Speicher lief der Kasten jahrelang ohne einen einzigen Crash.

Seisdrum, was soll ich noch versuchen? 

Gruss

Henri

Hier der WinDBG Output, diesmal ntknrlmp.exe


```
2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)
Typically caused by drivers passing bad memory descriptor lists (ie: calling
MmUnlockPages twice with the same list, etc).  If a kernel debugger is
available get the stack trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000007, A driver has unlocked a page more times than it locked it
Arg2: 00000000000169cb, page frame number
Arg3: 00000000000c9e12, current share count
Arg4: 0000000000000000, 0

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000313c108 to fffff800030dcc40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0b21abf8 fffff800`0313c108 : 00000000`0000004e 00000000`00000007 00000000`000169cb 00000000`000c9e12 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0b21ac00 fffff800`03120ede : fffff880`0b21b0e0 fffffa80`0549bac0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x175b6
fffff880`0b21ac40 fffff800`0311f2d8 : fffff8a0`008ec200 fffff8a0`008ec228 fffffa80`0991b350 fffffa80`0991b350 : nt!MiFlushSectionInternal+0xe12
fffff880`0b21ae70 fffff800`0311e83c : 00000000`00005000 00000000`00005000 00000000`00005000 00000001`86648900 : nt!MmFlushSection+0x1f4
fffff880`0b21af30 fffff880`0143ebb7 : fffffa80`0a3f7230 00000001`00000000 00000000`00005000 00000000`00000000 : nt!CcFlushCache+0x7bc
fffff880`0b21b030 fffff880`014eb037 : fffff8a0`000c3470 00000001`866488d9 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!LfsFlushLfcb+0x647
fffff880`0b21b1b0 fffff880`014ed168 : fffff8a0`000bd450 00000001`866488d9 fffff880`0b21b580 fffff880`0b21b580 : Ntfs!LfsFlushToLsnPriv+0x143
fffff880`0b21b240 fffff800`0311fba1 : fffff8a0`000bd450 00000001`866488d9 00000001`866488d9 fffffa80`0a3f7560 : Ntfs!LfsFlushToLsn+0xa0
fffff880`0b21b270 fffff800`0311e342 : fffffa80`0a3f7560 fffff800`0309e824 fffffa80`00001000 fffff880`0b21b3a8 : nt!CcAcquireByteRangeForWrite+0x7e7
fffff880`0b21b350 fffff880`014e96e1 : fffffa80`0a3f8cc0 fffff800`00000000 fffffa80`00001000 fffff880`00001000 : nt!CcFlushCache+0x2c2
fffff880`0b21b450 fffff880`014ec8db : fffff880`0b21b970 fffffa80`0a403180 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0b21bb00 : Ntfs!NtfsCheckpointVolume+0xbc1
fffff880`0b21b850 fffff880`014eb27b : fffff880`0b21b970 fffffa80`0a403180 fffffa80`0a403188 fffffa80`098ae188 : Ntfs!NtfsCheckpointAllVolumesWorker+0x4b
fffff880`0b21b8a0 fffff880`014ed398 : fffff880`0b21b970 00000000`00000000 fffff880`014ec890 fffff880`0b21bb78 : Ntfs!NtfsForEachVcb+0x167
fffff880`0b21b940 fffff800`030e7001 : fffffa80`0672fd00 fffff800`0327d201 fffff800`032de800 00000000`00000002 : Ntfs!NtfsCheckpointAllVolumes+0xb8
fffff880`0b21bb70 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+175b6
fffff800`0313c108 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+175b6

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e02aaa3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+175b6

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+175b6
```


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Dezember 2011)

In der Auswertung liegts am Dateisystem...

Führe eine Checkdiskprüfung (Eingabeaufforderung als Admin starten und "chkdsk /f /r" eingeben (ohne "")) durch und poste einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.

Lade auch noch die letzten Mindumps hoch.


----------



## Biggsis (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

CrystalDiskInfo Screen anbei, mir ist bewusst, dass ich eine Festplatte F: habe, die Sektorfehler aufweist, diese ist jedoch vollkommen leer und wird vom System nicht benutzt. 

Letzten beiden Minidumps habe ich angehängt.

Danke für deine Geduld und immer noch verzweifelt ist

Henri





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Dezember 2011)

In einem Minidump taucht neben dem Dateisystemfehler auch der Treiber von AVG als Fehlerquelle auf (AVGIDSFilter). Die zweite Dump enthält wiederrum keinen Hinweis auf einen speziellen Treiber. Beide Male jedoch wieder der gleiche Stopfehler (0x4E; 1. Parameter 0x99).

Wenn es nicht beharrlich immer der gleiche Stopfehler wäre, würde ich die Hardware verantwortlich machen. In dem Fall glaube ich aber eher an ein Softwareproblem.

Dennoch, wir sollten nichts ausschließen.
Die defekte Festplatte auf jeden Fall abklemmen (erst recht, wenn du sie ohnehin nicht brauchst). Ein Dateisystemfehler kann das Betriebssystem auch von einer nicht benötigten Festplatte stören (auch wenn das i.d.R. durch einen Stop 0x24 Fehler quittiert werden würde).
AVG ist wieder ein Hinweis, auf ein (in Einzelfällen bekanntes) mögliches Problem mit dem Antivirenprogramm (auch das würde die Dateisystem- und Filtermanagerfehler erklären). Deinstalliere das AVG Programm (nutze solange z.B. Avira oder Microsoft Essentials).

Die Firmware der SSD scheint die Aktuellste zu sein?


----------



## Biggsis (12. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

OK, ich habe AVG deinstalliert und Micki Essentials installiert. Die HD mit den defekten Sektoren ist abgeklemmt.
Die Firmware des SSD ist die neueste, ja.

Mal kurz zur Geschichte:

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch andere Hardware:

Ich hatte ein Gigabye GA-EP45-DS3 Board (also Sockel 775) mit einem Intel E7300 und 4GB DDR2 Speicher.
Dazu eine Gigabyte GTX460 Grafikkarte.
Das System war mit Windows 7 Ultimate ausgestattet und lief jahrelang (seit 2008) störungsfrei und ohne irgendwelche Bluescreens.

Mit diesem System war ich sehr zufrieden, aber neuere Spiele waren in letzter Zeit eben nicht mehr so der Bringer eben wegen dem relativ langsamen Prozessor und dem nicht besonders flinken DDR2 (ich hatte eine Mischbestückung).

Also habe ich mir überlegt, mal den Prozessor aufzufrischen, und da das mit dem alten Board nicht wirklich zu machen war, beschloss ich, mein System aufzurüsten.

Daher habe ich mir wiederum von Gigabyte (da ich mit den Boards bis dahin sehr zufrieden war) eben das P65 mit dem Intel H61 Chipsatz geholt mit 1155 Sockel. 
Warum? Z68 war mir zu teuer, overclocken mache ich nicht, und boardeigene Grafik brauchte ich auch nicht, die GTX460 ist ne gute Grafikkarte und die wollte ich behalten.

Darum habe ich mir dieses Board gekauft zusammen mit 8GB DDR3, ner 120GB SSD (später) und nem Sandy Core I3 2100, den ich nach Weihnachten und vor CeBit (weil erfahrungsgemäss Prozessoren dann billiger werden) durch einen I7 2600 ersetzen wollte.
Hab mir also die Sachen besorgt, das System sauber aufgebaut (ich bin da son ganz pingeliger, der den Prozessor kühler UND den Proz dünn mit Wärmeleitpaste einschmiert und alle Kabel mit Kabelbinder sauber verlegt) und mich schon auf das Ergebnis gefreut.

In den ersten 3 Tagen hatte ich die SSD nicht und habe direkt nach dem Umbau von meinem ALTEN Windows 7 Ultimate gebootet. Klar ist das so ne Sache mit geänderter Hardware und so, da ich aber nicht ganz blöd bin, habe ich die überflüssigen Treiber deinstalliert und die neuen Treiber alle frisch von der jeweiligen CHIP-Bude installiert. 
Und doch hatte ich bereits wenigen Stunden nach dem Umbau erste BSODs. Die traten (und treten) sporadisch auf, war jetzt nicht alle 10 Minuten, sondern alle paar stunden mal (immer diese 4E Stopfehler mit PFN_LIST_CORRUPT). 
Verdammter Mist, habe ich gedacht, ist wohl doch nicht so gut, ein neues System mit dem ALTEN Windows zu betreiben. Man beachte: Die BSODs waren da auch schon da !!!
Seisdrum, ich also los mir eine schnelle SSD besorgt, mit ALTEM Windows neueste Firmware auf die SSD gespielt, danach ALLE anderen Festplatten abgeklemmt, das System nur mit der Windows Boot DVD und der SSD neu gebootet und Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 jungräulich neu aufgesetzt.
Danach habe ich mein System Schritt für Schritt wieder neu aufgebaut, wirklich KEINE Programme von der alten Installation kopiert, ALLE Programme sind neu installiert.
So, hab ich gedacht, jetzt müsste es ja vorbei sein mit den BSODs.
Aber leider Pustekuchen, bereits ein paar Stunden nach dem Neuaufsetzen hatte ich der ersten BSOD, wieder 4E mit PFN_LIST_CORRUPT.
Man kann sich meine Frustration vorstellen, zumal ich ja selbst ein alter IT-Schmock bin, aber dazu hatte und habe ich keine Idee. Aber irgendwie RIECHT das doch nach Hardware oder nicht?
Speicher(wobei der mit Memtest86+ keine Fehler gezeigt hat) oder das Board(neuestes Bios ist drauf) selbst?. Ich weiß es einfach nicht und bin auch ziemlich fertig mit der Welt . 

Wenn euch noch was einfällt, lasst es mich wissen. Wie lange kann man eigentlich ein bei AMAZON gekauftes Board zurückgeben? Oder soll ich noch warten?

Gruss und ratlos

Henri


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Dezember 2011)

Lange warten würde ich nicht mehr... im Falle eines hardwaredefekts, würden wir mit dem Debugger eh nicht weiterkommen (was ich aber aufgrund des immer gleichen Stopfehlers noch nicht so ganz glauben will -> kann natürlich auch an meinem Altersstarrsinn liegen)).

An welchem Port (Motherboard) ist die Systemplatte angeschlossen? Hängt die am Marvell, oder an einem Intelport? Und hängt die Systemplatte (egal ob HDD oder nun SSD) schon immer an dem Port?


----------



## Biggsis (13. Dezember 2011)

Die SSD ist an den Marvell Port angeschlossen, da nur diese beiden Ports SATA 6G bieten. Ich habe 2 Marvell Ports und 4 Intel Ports. An die Intelports ist eine 1TB HD angeschlossen und das DVD Laufwerk. 
Als ich die SSD noch nicht hatte war die HDD an einem Marvell Port angeschlossen.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Dezember 2011)

Dann würde ich die SSD testweise noch eine Zeit lang an den Intel Port anschließen, ob auch hier die Probleme auftreten.


----------



## Biggsis (13. Dezember 2011)

OK, SSD ist am Intel, warten wir es ab. Davor waren 5 4Es in 10 Stunden, grrrr


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Dezember 2011)

Bin gespannt, ob es eine Veränderung gibt!


----------



## Biggsis (16. Dezember 2011)

So, nach 2 Tagen mal ein kleine Feedback.

Ich hab also die SSD an den Intel SATA gehängt und hatte keinerlei Veränderungen, direkt der erste BSOD nach etwa 10 Minuten.
Ok, ich hab dann in der Verzweiflung den Board Lieferanten schon angeschrieben zwecks Rücknahme des Boards.

Während ich auf dessen Antwort gewartet habe zwecks Abwicklung der Rücknahme, fiel mir ein, dass ich ja noch ein zweites Paar Speicherriegel zu liegen hatte, und zwar Corsair XMS3 2x4GB mit 1.65V betrieben laut Aufdruck. Flugs diese eingebaut (ich konnte im BIOS gar nicht 1.65V einstellen, automatisch erkannt wurden die Riegel auch nicht. Ich habe sie mit 1.66V betrieben.), aber diesen mochte das Board überhaupt nicht. Mehrere BSODs innerhalb 10 Minuten waren die Folge.
Mist, habe ich gedacht, die Riegel wieder raus, die "alten" Riegel wieder rein, die SSD wieder an Marvell gehängt und die Memory Voltage auf 1.6V gestellt. Und was soll ich sagen: Seitdem keinen einzigen Bluescreen mehr. Verstehen tue ichs nicht, aber es läuft. Der Kasten läuft seitdem ohne Mucken ununterbrochen.

Kann mir das einer erklären? Hatten die Speicherriegel nen Wackelkontakt auf dem Brett oder was? Denn mit 1.6V hatte ich schon vorher versucht und hatte Crashs. Ich hab keine Ahnung was ich jetzt anders gemacht habe. Soll ich jetzt das Board trotzdem zurückschicken, man weiss ja nie? 

Immer noch ratlos aber viel besser drauf 

Henri


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Dezember 2011)

Biggsis schrieb:


> Kann mir das einer erklären? Hatten die Speicherriegel nen Wackelkontakt auf dem Brett oder was?


 
Das wäre kein Einzelfall. Hat schon oftmals geholfen, die RAM Riegel aus- und wieder einzubauen (Kontakte nicht richtig gegriffen). Warte mal noch etwas ab, ob die Probleme nun verschwunden sind.

I.d.R. empfehle ich bei derartigen Problemen auch, die Riegel einzeln zu testen (aus- und einbau ist damit dann auch sichergestellt). Frage mich nicht, warum ich das bei dir noch nicht geschrieben habe


----------



## Frankey (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

ich habe seit ein paar tagen habe ich ab und zu mal einen bluescreen.
Erstmal meine vorgeschichte:
Vor ca. 3 wochen habe ich mein system von 3gb ram auf 8 erweitert (also 4x2 neue gekauft) demnach auch von 32 auf 64 bit upgegradet. 
Erstmal hatte ich ab und zu das problem, dass der pc bei dem hardwarecheck am anfang durchgegend gepiept hat dann hab ich das kabel rausgezogen nochmal angemacht dann ist er hochgefahren. 
Beim World of Warcraft spielen hatte ich dann das erste mal einen bluescreen 3 tage darauf nochmal dasselbe. 
Jetzt habe ich beim wowspielen einen ich nenn es mal internen critischen error das wow abstürtzt. 
Genau gelesen habe ich es nicht (ja ich weiß dumm) aber da stand dann irgendwas mit memory dann gestern abend beim film schauen nochmal blue screen.
Dann habe ich das programm welches hier im thread genannt wird (memtest) verwendet eine stunde lang laufen lassen 3 fehler von den gehlern habe ich n foto gemacht wird hochgeladen wenns gebraucht wird.
genau wie die anderen daten die zum auswerten sind (wenn ich sie denn noch finde)


Grüße Frankey


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Memtest Fehler gefunden hat, teste die RAM noch mit Memtest einzeln. Bleibt einer der Riegel ohne Fehler, hast du die Fehlerursache gefunden.


----------



## Frankey (23. Dezember 2011)

danke schonmal
aber wie lange soll den ein ein ram riegel getestet werden? ne stunde? oder einmal 100%?


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Dezember 2011)

Mindestens eine Stunde. Ich empfehle gerne 3-4 Stunden (sofern der Test ohne Fehler abläuft). Aber wenn bei einem Riegel nach 10 min bereits ein Fehler auftritt, kannst du den Test sofort beenden und den nächsten Riegel testen.


----------



## Frankey (23. Dezember 2011)

hmm ich habe das jetzt so gemacht das ich riegel a mit riegel b zusammensteckt habe und dann kein fehler dann a mit c und dann a mit d jedesmal über eine stunde gelaufen nirgenswo auch nur ein fehler es sind die gleichen riegel ich verstehe das nicht.

ich habe jetzt erstmal testweise nur 2 riegel drinne gelassen


----------



## Frankey (31. Dezember 2011)

also ich habe jetzt seit 8 tagen nur 2 ramblöcke drinne und nicht ein fehler


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Januar 2012)

Dann scheint das Problem an der Vollbestückung zu liegen. Mit den anderen 2 RAM treten auch keine Probleme auf?

Poste bitte ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, Memory und SPD).


----------



## Frankey (5. März 2012)

Ich hatte das Forum aus den Augen verloren und hatte bis jetzt auch mit 2 RAM riegeln keine Probleme. Jetzt ist vor 2 tagen jedoch wieder der Bluescreen gekommen und heute wieder. Ebenfalls wie vorher auch permanente abstürze bei World of Warcraft.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. März 2012)

Die RAM laufen "nur" im Single Channel. Vermutlich hast du diese in die gleichen Channels eingebaut (z.B. Dimm A1 und A2).
Baue die RAM in die Dimms A1 und B1 oder A2 und B2 ein und poste erneut einen Screenshot von CPU-Z Reiter Memory.
Sollten dort dann immer noch die Timings 7-7-7-19 zu sehen sein, musst du die Timings im Bios manuell ändern.


----------



## Frankey (12. März 2012)

Hmm ich verstehe das nicht ganz also bei mir sind die Channels so angeordnet

DIMM1
DIMM2

Blau
Weiß

DIMM3
DIMM4

Blau
Weiß

DIMM5
DIMM6

Blau
Weiß


also das DIMM steht immerganz klein über den Channels 
jetzt hatte ich parktisch in den beiden ersten Blauen sprich DIMM1 und DIMM3 einen RAM-Block drinne nur ist somit der Rechner nicht hochgefahren nur ein durchgehendes Piepen.

könntest du vielleicht nochmal genauer erklären in welche Channels ich die erstmal 2 und später 4 RAM-Blöcke reinstecken muss?

Danke schonmal!!


----------



## simpel1970 (12. März 2012)

DIMM1=Channel A1
DIMM2=Channel A2
DIMM3=Channel B1
DIMM4=Channel B2
DIMM5=Channel C1
DIMM6=Channel C2

Die blauen Bänke sind die drei verschiedenen Kanäle. Baust du drei RAM Riegel in die blauen DIMMS 1/3/5 erhältst du Tripple Channel (RAM in Kanal A, B und C).
Baust du nur zwei RAM in die blauen Bänke erhältst du Dual Channel (RAM in Kanal A und B).

Zum starten muss i.d.R. mind. ein RAM im Slot A1 stecken (ist nicht bei allen Boards so). Dass dein PC mit den Riegeln in DIMM1 und 3 nicht startet, kann z.B. auch daran liegen, dass der ganz linke Slot DIMMA2 ist und der zweite von Links DIMMA1 ist (wie z.B. beim ASUS Sabertooth). Da ich kein Handbuch für dein Board gefunden habe, musst du das selbst im Handbuch deines Board nachsehen, ob das so ist (wenn es überhaupt ein brauchbares Handbuch über das Motherboard gibt). Kurzum, wenn der PC nicht mit DIMM1 und DIMM3 startet, probiere es mit DIMM2 und DIMM4.

Klappt auch das nicht, teste in welchem Slot der PC mit nur einem RAM Riegel startet (und ob es einen Unterschied macht, welchen der Riegel du einzeln einbaust).


----------



## Frankey (13. März 2012)

jetzt habe ich

Blau                    
Weiß               RAM

Blau                    
Weiß               RAM

Blau 
Weiß 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





also muss ich denke ich demnach im bios was umstellen oder? :s


----------



## simpel1970 (13. März 2012)

Erst mal nichts umstellen. Wie läuft es mit dieser Anordnung?
Sollten die Probleme bleiben, stelle die RAM im Bios auf 7-7-7-20. Hilft das auch nichts, erhöhe die Timings auf 8-8-8-22.


----------



## Frankey (13. März 2012)

Okay.
Ich werde es jetzt mal ein paar tage so testen und wenn das dann nicht hinhaut dann müsstest du mir nochmal beschreiben wie ich das im bios umstelle :s

aso und da ich ja ursprünglich 4x2 gb ram habe und die 2x2 gb nur testweise drinne sind muss ich das dann so machen  das im grunde erst die drei weißen gefüllt werden müssen und dann ein blauer? oder muss ich dann den letzten weglassen?

Aber vorallem schonmal Vielen Vielen Dank für die guten und vorallem schnellen Antworten!


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2012)

Kein Ding 

Bei den Bios-Einstellungen bin ich dir dann gerne behilflich.

Bezüglich der Anordnung der RAM musst du dich entscheiden, ob du Tripple-Channel oder Dual-Channel Modus nutzen willst (was in der Praxis keinen spürbaren Unterschied machen wird).
So baust du entweder die RAM in DIMM A1, B1, A2 und B2 (Dual Channel) oder in DIMM A1, B1, C1, A2 (Tripple Channel).

Hier noch ein paar Links, die das Ganze recht gut erklären: Triple Channel mit 4 Riegel; Desktop Boards — Single, dual, triple, quad, and flex memory modes

In welchem Modus, bzw. ob die RAM dann auch im gewünschten Modus laufen, kannst du mit CPU-Z überprüfen (Reiter Memory). Wie im letzten Screenshot von dir zu sehen ist, laufen die RAM momentan im Dual-Channel.


----------



## Frankey (14. März 2012)

Okay ich hatte gerade nochmal einen Bluescreen
Ich denke werde es dann mit dem Dual Channel machen
Und dan würde es dich sicher stark helfen wenn ich dir sage wie mein BIOS heißt oder?


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2012)

Es wird vermutlich etwas mehr Hilfe nötig sein, als nur einen Namen zu nennen 

Für dein Board finde ich leider kein passendes Handbuch, in dem ich die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des Bios nachschlagen kann. Du musst also mein Auge sein und von den Bios Einstellungen Fotos machen.
Könnte etwas umständlich werden, aber ich denke wir kriegen das hin, sofern das Bios (welches von Acer sicherlich beschnitten ist) überhaupt ausreichend Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bietet.


----------



## Frankey (14. März 2012)

also das Bios müsste "American Megatrends Inc" heißen.

und ich kann währenddessen aufjedenfall einen laptop laufen lassen also sobald du lust dazu hast kannstes ja schreiben*. 
*Bzw ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir aussieht aber bei mir würds morgen ganz gut passen


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2012)

Am besten einfach die Bios Menüs abfotografieren. Wie du ins Bios kommst und dort navigieren kannst, ist dir bekannt?


----------



## Frankey (14. März 2012)

ja kla das weiß ich 

Ich werde Morgen dann mal das erste Bild hochladen.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. März 2012)

Alles klar


----------



## Frankey (15. März 2012)

http://www.fotos-hochladen.nethttp://img4.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/img0019yx6pde2on1.jpg

quali ist mies...

reicht das für den erste schritt oder musst du alle optionen offen sehen?


----------



## simpel1970 (15. März 2012)

Bitte noch Fotos von den Untermenüs in "Advanced Chipset Features" und "Frequenzy/Voltages".


----------



## Frankey (15. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. März 2012)

Ach du Schreck! Das Bios ist aber so was von kastriert! Da gibt es ja überhaupt keine Einstellmöglichkeiten.
Schau bitte noch in den "Advance Bios Features" nach, ob sich dort mehr versteckt als nur die Boot Prios und C-States.

Schau bitte auch noch unter Product Information nach, ob dort die Bios Version angezeigt wird.


----------



## Frankey (15. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich seh da jetzt keine versionsnummer

nur das das ding fast 4 jahre alt ist


----------



## simpel1970 (15. März 2012)

Bios Version ist die R01-A2.

Auf der Acer Seite gibt es eine aktuellere R01-A3 Version: Download (Direktdownload)
Diese könntest du noch flashen und schauen, ob das Problem damit behoben wird.

Was für RAM Konstellationen hast du eigentlich schon durchprobiert? Einzeln hast du die RAM auch schon laufen lassen?


----------



## Frankey (15. März 2012)

Eigentlich habe ich nur die A1 + B1 und A1 + A2 laufen gehabt 

und das mit der Bios version wie macht ich das am besten? :s

Edit:

grad mal http://www.biosflash.com/bios-update-methode.htm das hier gelesen und er sagt ja das das ziemlich schief laufen kann :s


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2012)

So ist es... es kann schieflaufen. Das kommt zwar nur selten vor, aber wenn es passiert, kannst du dein Board in die Tonne werfen.

Du hast die RAM noch nicht einzeln über einen längeren Zeitraum getestet?


----------



## Frankey (17. März 2012)

ne nur über memtest ca. 3 stunden je 

weil wenn ich nur ein drinne habe ist er schon fast voll ausgelastet wenn ich nur firefox am laufen habe.

wobei ich mittlerweile auch echt am überlegen bin ob ich mir nicht einen komplett neuen Rechner kaufe, nur weiß ich noch nicht wie ich das dann mache weil ich grad erst ne recht gute Graka und halt den Arbeitsspeicher gekauft habe.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2012)

Kauf dir einfach nur ein gescheites Motherboard (nicht so ein OEM Murks wie das Acer).


----------



## Frankey (17. März 2012)

Da ist auch das problem: Wie Baue ich sowas ein? Graka ging ja noch ohne probleme aber Motherboard ist dann ja doch n bisschen mehr :s


----------



## Frankey (17. März 2012)

ATELCO Computer - ATELCO COMPUTER - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

Ich habe mir erstmal einen PC zusammengestellt.
Kannst ja mal rüber gucken wenn du lust hast ob man da noch was verändern sollte ich habe ja nicht soviel ahnung von von Hardware.
Bzw muss man da die Soundkarte extra noch nehmen oder reicht da ne On-Board karte?
Und ich hab erstmal ohne ne Graka genommen weil ich ja noch eine habe die nicht schlecht ist aber kannst ja auch da mal gucken 
Max preis wäre 1000€.
Wäre nett von dir wenn du mir n paar tipps gibst 

Edit:
Sry für doppelpost <.<


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2012)

Kein Bekannter, der dir dabei helfen kann? Hier wäre noch ein Link für eine kleine Zusammenbauhilfe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...17905-how-pc-selbst-bauen-leicht-gemacht.html

Die Zusammenstellung von Atelco kann ich nicht lesen, es kommt nur der Start zum konfigurieren: ATELCO Computer - ATELCO COMPUTER - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

Aber wenn du einen PC zusammenstellen willst, kommst du nicht an unseren geschätzten Softy vorbei!
(Auch wenn ich es als absolut ausreichend ansehe nur ein Mobo zu kaufen).


----------



## Frankey (17. März 2012)

Ne leider kein Bekannter der mir da Helfen könnte.
Aber ich habe den Rechner jetzt auch schon gut 3 Jahre und gerade etwas Geld übrig.
Ich werde mich dann mal bei Softy melden 

Und dir Vielen Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen und Tipps!


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2012)

Um so wichtiger, nicht unnötig Geld raus zu schmeißen. Wenn du eine gewisse handwerkliche Begabung mitbringst und dir etwas mehr zutraust, als nur eine Glühbirne einzudrehen, wirst du das mit dem Umbau schaffen.

Das Forum hilft dir hierbei! Es gab hier schon Threads, da wurde (fast Live) ein User beim Zusammenbau seines Rechners begleitet und mit guten Tipps und Ratschlägen unterstützt.

Nur Mut!


----------



## uwejo (27. März 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen,
hat von euch jemand eine Idee dazu ?
Pckard Bell Notebook, ca 3 Mon. alt, Speicher wurde auf 8GB aufgeruestet, W7 HP, alle Updates installiert, Norton Internesecurity ist drauf, Sporadisch Blue Screen...Vernuenftiges Arbeiten ist damit nicht moeglich...
Die Auswertung ergab folgendes :
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\user\Desktop\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e1e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03062650
Debug session time: Tue Mar 27 13:01:48.392 2012 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:58.266
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8004783920, ffff, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355d4 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze –v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8004783920, ffff, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355d4 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000041790, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffffa8004783920
Arg3: 000000000000ffff
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002f09610 to fffff80002e9ad40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`09f206e8 fffff800`02f09610 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`04783920 00000000`0000ffff : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`09f206f0 fffff800`02ecdae9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`07b73fff fffffa80`00000000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x355d4
fffff880`09f208b0 fffff800`031b0f91 : fffffa80`0b5029a0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0d524090 fffffa80`0d524090 : nt!MiRemoveMappedView+0xd9
fffff880`09f209d0 fffff800`031b1393 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`07790000 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiUnmapViewOfSection+0x1b1
fffff880`09f20a90 fffff800`02e99fd3 : fffffa80`0d5083e0 fffff880`09f20b01 fffffa80`0d158b30 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!NtUnmapViewOfSection+0x5f
fffff880`09f20ae0 00000000`77a615ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0778f348 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77a615ba


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355d4
fffff800`02f09610 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+355d4

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ec79dd2

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+355d4

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+355d4

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## simpel1970 (27. März 2012)

Die Auswertung würde zunächst mal auf ein (nicht näher spezifizertes) Problem mit dem Speichermanagement hindeuten. 
Speicher i.d.S. ist insbes. RAM, VRAM, CPU-Cache oder Festplatte.

Lief das System vor der Speicheraufrüstung fehlerfrei? Wenn ja, hast du die RAM Riegel schonmal mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft?


----------

